# Favourite sonata-allegros?



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm in love with the first movement of Razumovsky 1 at the moment, the absolutely beautiful sonata with the delayed recapitulation. Do you have any personal favourites of especially brilliant sonata-allegro movements, in whatever genre?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

It would become a giant list because 90% of all multi-movement works from the classical and early to mid romantic period have a sonata form allegro as a first movement.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

RobertJTh said:


> It would become a giant list because 90% of all multi-movement works from the classical and early to mid romantic period have a sonata form allegro as a first movement.


Yes, which is why I asked for particular favourites...?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Gallus said:


> in whatever genre?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Beethoven symphonies 7 and 9
Mozart Clarinet Concerto
Brahms Symphony no. 4
Schubert String Quartet no. 15
Mendelssohn's Symphonies 3-5


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

RobertJTh said:


> It would become a giant list because 90% of all multi-movement works from the classical and early to mid romantic period have a sonata form allegro as a first movement.


Yes; I'd have to go mentally through hundreds of movements because most of my favorite music is in sonata form between the mid-18th and early 20th century.


----------

